# steam engine at a yard sale this summer



## JustDugIt (Jan 9, 2012)

I was so happy to find this at a yard sale in Rochester mass this summer for 15$

 Its a Weeden model steam Engine. Complete with original oil burner and wick.. i ran a compressor through it and it still works...
 Absolutely shelf worthy imho ..i have it with my industrial revolution stuff
 ..figured id share!


----------



## JustDugIt (Jan 9, 2012)

figured out how to post pics again..sry for the double post


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 9, 2012)

An excellent score for 15 bucks, I'd be ecstatic! I would like to get a functional one to play with someday. You say it works, so is this example complete?


----------



## JustDugIt (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah plumby its fully functional that little piston whips as well as the wheel thats a little wood handled whistle on the front as well.glad you like it


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 9, 2012)

cool.
 I'd convert it to coal and train hamsters to keep it stoked.


----------



## epackage (Jan 9, 2012)

As good as it gets for $15, did you have a mask and a gun when you got it?[8D]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> cool.
> I'd convert it to coal and train hamsters to keep it stoked.


 []  Gotta love it!! tha humour I mean!!!


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 9, 2012)

You could run a tumbler with it if you like bottles a little cleaner.  That's a cool find.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2012)

Really cool and interesting! Great find for sure.


----------



## JustDugIt (Jan 10, 2012)

lol hampster train or a tumbler that can run some of those small green sample oil bottles clean hmmmmmm decisions decisions ...
 Great ideas guys im glad you liked it..i also have a nice copper pressure guage and some other cool stuff im gonna toss on here..i missed this feedback its nice to see other peoples reactions to your dust collectors =)


----------



## Brains (Jan 10, 2012)

really cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 11, 2012)

that is so cool looking.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Just dug it;  My brother Harry Matthews has a homepage system for his old engines and tractors.  Harry's Old Engine.

 I have a collection of about 15 old toy steam engines of various brands and cover a wide range of years constructed.  I have given some thought to selling all of them - but successfully put it off.  Some of these are ready to run.  I am just lacking the time to play with them.   RED Matthews


----------

